# Portable Haunt Idea (looking for feedback)



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I saw this huge portable inflatable haunted house enclosure on ebay. Honestly if I had the extra $7000 I'd buy it, but we all know how that goes. There's a thread on these forums where someone has built a modular system for putting up walls/maze out of 2x4's and plywood. Anyway this got me to thinking.

What if i took some of those rubberized drop clothes and sewed them together to make a large pillowcase (if you will) to fit a large inflatable mattress. Then attach D rings in strategic places for connecting other sections, anchoring, etc... I could easily create additional panels as needed

It looks good in my head, but would it work. Would the mattresses stay inflated long enough? How easy would it be to paint? Would it be cost effective? Would the structure even support itself?

If it would work I could see endless possibilites, this may be some trial in error in the off season. Maybe by 2010 I could have a small maze built...lol


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

In my neighborhood that sucker wouldn't even make it to fully inflated before it got slashed. It'd be nice if you live in a thug- and punk-free area.

A local haunt in south St Louis had a 4-haunt complex, one of which was a big inflatable haunt called The Beast (it's shaped like a giant reptilian monster)... they had it up one season and sold it. Got tired of patching it every night.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Instead of going thru all the touble of making the "pillow cases", you could probably just glue the d rings on with short straps. Then cover the mattresses with scene setters or the like. You would still need to hold up some of the mattresses with something rigid though. That's a lot of inflatable mattresses.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

In my rural community I'd hope I wouldn't have to worry about it being slashed, but that's something to think about.

I don't think the scene setter stuff would be durable enough to stay up for a month in the elements. 

Your right it would be a lot of inflatable mattresses. I'll have to put a materials list together and see what each would cost. It might be more affordable to just build a facade and use the plywood/2x4's and pay for a years worth of storage. Just trying to come up with something that would create the space needed and be fairly easy to setup and store.

I live in a town home and there's just only so much I can do with my limited space and close neighbors. I'd like to open an actual haunt next year instead of running ToT'ers through part of my home and garage, which is what I'll be doing this year.


----------

